# HP's new Laptop dv6-6140tx NO INFO on any site !!!!!!!



## fz8975 (Jun 30, 2011)

*HP dv6-6140tx discussion thread*

I saw this model (dv6-6140tx)in a magazine of croma that came with the newspaper.....

pdf of that on the croma web-site

*www.cromaretail.com/special-offers/emag-june-2011/gujarat/pg5.pdf


I googled it but no information is given on any website .. . . . .

is this a printing mistake by croma ??

I want to know which GPU it has ...

pls help...
----------------------------------------------------------------
laptop is released by hp only for croma...its specs are now available on HP's site....post queries if you have regarding this laptop . . .you can also post in the 6017,6121,6140 thread . .(by rachitboom2)


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am pretty sure that was some kind of an error.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 7, 2011)

this one doesnt have an i7 but you might want to check out the dv4 3016tx at about 44k


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have checked the model at croma, kormangla,bangalore. It has i7, 4 gb ram and 1gb ddr5 6770m.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 9, 2011)

it donot have i7 processor !


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have checked. It has i7 2630


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 12, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I have checked the model at croma, kormangla,bangalore. It has i7, 4 gb ram and 1gb ddr5 6770m.



do you remember when? I mean approximately how long back?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 12, 2011)

Last saturday.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I have checked the model at croma, kormangla,bangalore. It has i7, 4 gb ram and 1gb ddr5 6770m.


That's the specs for 6017TX.
52k


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 12, 2011)

damn.. I should have checked chroma... Oh.. Damnit... 

I wanted to buy a 6017. Ended up buyin a dv4 3016tx...

I had checked chroma's site. Horrible design.. And decided their store wasn't worth checkin out..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 12, 2011)

6140 has the same specs. But comes with win7 home basic. I dnt knw any other difference


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 17, 2011)

hey aresenalfan which laptop You are gonna buy ??

one more question   
Will you buy Dell or HP ???


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am looking for 6017, but it is not available. I do not want 6121 as I know there are some problems with the graphics card.
Dell, no, mainly because of the crap GPU. Will wait for a month or two.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had the same problem ... so i was thinking of buying dell
But no escape 6017 is not available anywhere.....6121 is the only option ...

What after a month or two ??
Waiting for new model OR hoping that 6121 gets updates on its problems ...?????


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 18, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Waiting for new model OR hoping that 6121 gets updates on its problems ...?????



All new models will have the same design as the 6121. IMO you won't even be bothered by the issues.
Do you use Adobe CS5 or play minecraft?


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 18, 2011)

no i don't use both of them ....
but there are issues with other games too.....(with aniket)
I think you are hoping for a driver update from ATI


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, Aniket is facing a lot of issues. But from other 6121 owners' comments, it seems a one off. Now HP has acknowledged the problem. Hope to see a driver update soon.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 18, 2011)

Aniket is the only one facing the problems.....
Is it not like the serial number issue (as in 6017 , the one rachit mentioned in initial impression) ??
BTW pls inform when the driver update comes....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 18, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Yes, Aniket is facing a lot of issues. But from other 6121 owners' comments, it seems a one off. Now HP has acknowledged the problem. Hope to see a driver update soon.


HP just said that you can't use ATI card for OpenGL.



fz8975 said:


> Aniket is the only one facing the problems.....
> Is it not like the serial number issue (as in 6017 , the one rachit mentioned in initial impression) ??
> BTW pls inform when the driver update comes....



Serial Number issue?


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 18, 2011)

serial number issue 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...al-impressions-hp-dv6-6017tx.html#post1399244

^^^this link post #19


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jul 19, 2011)

hey all tech specs of hp 6140tx .....

HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC Product Specifications HP Pavilion dv6-6140tx Entertainment Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (India - English)

i think its exclusively available at croma outlets for 50990 , i brought it from croma mumbai ...... the gaming is flawless , sound tears a bit at full volume , screen brightness isn't best , no light scribe ....


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its better to for this one it seems. Yash, can you please post WEI scores for this one?
And also, please attach the GPU-Z screenshot while running any one graphics hungry game. 
Thanks


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yash ...is there any difference between 6017tx and 6140tx (physical features ) ? ? 

Please post any problem(s)  you are facing..

Graphics hungry game=crysis 2 (try it)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 21, 2011)

6140TX will have the same OpenGL problem as the 6121TX. Just saying.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 21, 2011)

physical feature - finger print reader (as told by the Croma executive)
also 6140 has Win 7  Home basic and 6121 has win 7 home premium. other features are same.


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jul 24, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> Yash ...is there any difference between 6017tx and 6140tx (physical features ) ? ?
> 
> Please post any problem(s)  you are facing..
> 
> Graphics hungry game=crysis 2 (try it)



there isnt any diff in physical appearance........ 6140 lacks lightscribe , the brightness isnt excellent , the only problem i faced is of sound tear at full volume , heating is minimal during black ops at full settings .....and i dont have crysis 2 as of now ....but surely i will let u know , when i have it.......black ops runs smooth at max ....


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jul 24, 2011)

wei attached


----------



## siddharth290 (Jul 24, 2011)

yash.jalan92 said:


> wei attached



Gaming graphics is 6.6?? how come? I get 6.9 in my 6017tx.


----------



## yash.jalan92 (Jul 24, 2011)

siddharth290 said:


> Gaming graphics is 6.6?? how come? I get 6.9 in my 6017tx.



it was 6.9 when i first used it......but after automatic updates it had become 6.6.....


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 24, 2011)

IMO scores depend on harware performance . . . .why does windows change the score after updates???


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 27, 2011)

Got myself a 6140TX. 51K from Croma,Marathalli,Bangalore with a HP printer.
It is almost perfect, just that HDD . Wish I could upgrade to a SSD.

Played two games so far, FIFA - 60fps with all settings high and DIRT II - 40 FPS with all settings high. Getting a little hot, have not yet checked the temps though. Left side of the palm rest is getting hot. 
While playing games I am using Cooler Master Ergostand. WIll check the temps and post it here. 
Have not yet updated any drivers, not getting much time to play with it.


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 27, 2011)

congrats..... . . . Post a  detailed review soon


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase mate


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. Planning a for a review, I do not have much free time now, IT job sucks


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 27, 2011)

congrats..... . . . Post a  detailed review soon


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 27, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Got myself a 6140TX. 51K from Croma,Marathalli,Bangalore with a HP printer.
> It is almost perfect, just that HDD . Wish I could upgrade to a SSD.
> 
> Played two games so far, FIFA - 60fps with all settings high and DART II - 40 FPS with all settings high. Getting a little hot, have not yet checked the temps though. Left side of the palm rest is getting hot.
> ...



congrats buddy 
dirt 2 at what resolution?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 27, 2011)

native, that is 1366*768


----------



## fz8975 (Jul 27, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Thanks guys. Planning a for a review, I do not have much free time now, IT job sucks





ok take your time . . 

BTW what's your job ???


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Jul 27, 2011)

s/w engg


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 2, 2011)

@arsenalfan001
i want to know the specs of your lap,
saw the same lap at croma but the specs were wrong,
available for 49k.
how is the gaming performance ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 2, 2011)

tejasxs said:


> @arsenalfan001
> i want to know the specs of your lap,
> saw the same lap at croma but *the specs were wrong*,
> available for 49k.
> how is the gaming performance ?



Tejas, what do you mean by specs were wrong? Please elaborate. 
The specs are in my signature.
And this is the link from HP website *HP 6140tx*


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 2, 2011)

the specs available with croma were wrong,
thanks for the update, finally its on the hp site.

i am about to buy the lap tomorrow or day after, confused whether to go with 6140tx or 6121tx, any suggestions?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 2, 2011)

6121 has 2GB GDDR5 6770. 6140 has 1GB GDDR5 6770.
6121 has 640GB hard disk. 6140 has 500GB hard disk.
6121 has Win 7 Home premium. 6140 has Win 7 Home Basic.

Difference is graphics card memory is not an issue, this card is not going to utilize even 1GB.
For a larger hard disk and Win 7 home premium you will have to pay 3-4K more. Is it worth it? For me, No. So I went with 6140.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

*6140TX*
|
*6121TX*

6770M 1GB|6770M 2GB
500GB HDD|640GB HDD
VGA out|VGA & HDMI out
W7 Basic|W7 Premium
Rs 49000|Rs 53000


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ishu, 6140 is 49-50K depending on the place


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 2, 2011)

Edited.


----------



## mekanik (Aug 7, 2011)

What kind of screen is used in both? 1920x1080 anti-glare or 1366x768??


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 7, 2011)

mekanik said:


> What kind of screen is used in both? 1920x1080 anti-glare or 1366x768??



1366x768


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 7, 2011)

mekanik said:


> What kind of screen is used in both? 1920x1080 anti-glare or 1366x768??


Sadly 1080p anti-glare screen isn't available in India.


----------



## mekanik (Aug 8, 2011)

tejasxs said:


> 1366x768



Hey tejasxs i see you have this laptop.. Do you mind posting some pics esp of the ports on both sides and the keyboard. It very hard to get pic of this laptop even with so many owners. i read from other thread.  

Also is there a optical or coaxial out on this laptop?



P.S: Whats with random GK questions for everpost!!


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Aug 8, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Sadly 1080p anti-glare screen isn't available in India.



hey! just found out that 1920 x 1080 screen is available with hp...

it comes with dv6-6120tx...link 

HP Pavilion dv6-6120tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QB366PA) specifications - HP Home & Home Office products


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes it is. Sadly the graphics card is not good enough to game at fullHD. And the price is too much for that config considering the 6140/6121 are similarly priced and has a lot better specs.


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 8, 2011)

mekanik said:


> Hey tejasxs i see you have this laptop.. Do you mind posting some pics esp of the ports on both sides and the keyboard. It very hard to get pic of this laptop even with so many owners. i read from other thread.



try this link

just saving my efforts, thanx to xtremevicky709.
both 6017tx & 6121tx have the same look.


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 10, 2011)

arsenalfan.. 

whats the battery life that u are getting with normal usage and not gaming? can we switch between intel hd and ati graphics to save battery?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sumit, with intel gpu and hp recommended power plan, I am getting around 4 hours battery backup. All the time my display was on, I was surfing internet. Actually the numbers are far better than my last laptop, dv6-2164tx, based on older gen i7 and gt 230. with 2164tx, I used to get 1.5 hours backup at most.
You can use intel gpu to save battery.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> s/w engg



coming soon .. me 2



arsenalfan001 said:


> Thanks guys. Planning a for a review, I do not have much free time now, IT job sucks







arsenalfan001 said:


> Sumit, with intel gpu and hp recommended power plan, I am getting around 4 hours battery backup. All the time my display was on, I was surfing internet. Actually the numbers are far better than my last laptop, dv6-2164tx, based on older gen i7 and gt 230. with 2164tx, I used to get 1.5 hours backup at most.
> You can use intel gpu to save battery.



congrats for ur 2nd dv6..

i remember sm1 asked me hv i ever seen any1 buying an another dv6..or hp..
vl u suggest me to buy 6121 ?????
any problem with urs????????


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Problems, yes. For the last HP, battery was gone in 6-7 months. But after one phone call a replacement was delivered to my office. Other than that, I had no problem with last one.
If you are into gaming and you have a budget of around 50K, go for 6121tx/6140tx eyes closed.


----------



## kausarayub (Aug 11, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Problems, yes. For the last HP, battery was gone in 6-7 months. But after one phone call a replacement was delivered to my office. Other than that, I had no problem with last one.
> If you are into gaming and you have a budget of around 50K, go for 6121tx/6140tx eyes closed.



hmmmmmmmmm thanks


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 12, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Problems, yes. For the last HP, battery was gone in 6-7 months. But after one phone call a replacement was delivered to my office. Other than that, I had no problem with last one.
> If you are into gaming and you have a budget of around 50K, go for 6121tx/6140tx eyes closed.



saw dv4-3016tx besides the dv6-6140tx today.. finalized the latter.. will be buying over the weekend.. 


btw arsenalfan.. what *accessories *did u manage to get along with it?

//off topic: ur team in trouble.. cesc gone..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 12, 2011)

I purchased my 6140 from Croma. They had four options, 1. Killer goodies (deo, wristwatch etc. BS stuff for me), 2. Mouse, headphone, cleaning kit - again useless, 3. HP Printer and 4. none and get rs.1000 off.
My gf insisted me to take the printer, God knows why, so opted for option 3 

CESC gone? any link? AFC website has not yet confirmed, hopefully he will be here. But without any new CB, no chance of winning any trophy


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 12, 2011)

the gf fatcor.. that leaves u no option then..  

but damn.. i jus purchased a printer 2 weeks back.. which model did you get? 

n yeah.. the LINK to 2 bad news.. nasri as well..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 12, 2011)

sumit269 said:


> the gf fatcor.. that leaves u no option then..


Correct, no option. I only print my tickets, that too once in 3-4 months. For that a printer



sumit269 said:


> but damn.. i jus purchased a printer 2 weeks back.. which model did you get?


Some basic hp model, available for some 1500-1600. Not even bothered to set it up. 



sumit269 said:


> n yeah.. the LINK to 2 bad news.. nasri as well..



Nasri going out is a good news. Seems he is not going to sign for us and losing 20-25 mil is nothing but stupidity. Just hope Arsene invests some of the money in the team.
But Cesc   speechless


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 12, 2011)

ohk.. then i think ill go for the cash discount  the other stuff will be all from some unknown brand for sure.. thanks dude..


----------



## ron_devon (Aug 14, 2011)

Is 6140tx jus available in Croma stores? or is it welll available with HP dealers as well?


----------



## tejasxs (Aug 15, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> Is 6140tx jus available in Croma stores? or is it welll available with HP dealers as well?



As far as i know, its only available in croma, no hp outlet has it nor they know about 6140tx (atleast in pune), so i went with 6121tx.

"no offense to 6140tx owners"


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 16, 2011)

As informed by croma, they have an exclusive tie-up with hp for this model. and no other dealer can have this one. They are also providing a 2-year extended warranty with it for 2990/- along with the 1-year onsite warranty from HP which will include replacement and repair of the notebook.


----------



## ron_devon (Aug 16, 2011)

hadd hai yaar, HP ke exclusive tie up k vajah se 6140tx nahi milega

aur papa mujhe 6121tx kharidne ke paise nahi denge. bura fasa mai!

Would have to get satisfied with the 6119tx


----------



## sumit269 (Aug 17, 2011)

ron_devon said:


> hadd hai yaar, HP ke exclusive tie up k vajah se 6140tx nahi milega
> 
> aur papa mujhe 6121tx kharidne ke paise nahi denge. bura fasa mai!
> 
> Would have to get satisfied with the 6119tx



try n get some of your friend to buy 6140 from some croma.. just 1k more than 6119..  6119tx is way too overpriced for its config.. instead go for dv4-3016tx then..


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont understand what is the problem if it is not available anywhere other than croma.
Its not like Croma ppl have manufactured the laptop, or outsourced from somewhere. It is listed in HP site also. What is this big fuss all about?


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2011)

Because Chroma is not there in every city .


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 17, 2011)

ohh, that may be the case.


----------



## Prongs298 (Aug 17, 2011)

is there a croma store in new delhi ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Prongs298 (Aug 21, 2011)

Can you tell me the address. I will be buying one after 26th october 2011.


----------

